# Land for lease in Webster Co



## blsoutdoors (Jan 15, 2009)

In Webster Co. we have 1500 acres of some really prime hunting land. We have been manageing this property for the last 5 years for Qdm. 
The property is loaded with hardwoods, in fact about 95% of the timber on this property is in hardwoods. There are a couple of creeks on the property and there is also a pond  for fishing.
There is a camp site available for camping with power and water hook ups available. We also pay all the power and water bills.
We have several food plots 1-4 acres in size that are planted for the wildlife and they are planted in the spring and in the fall and we plant all of them. We have supplement feeders that are placed out after hunting season has ended to help ensure that the deer are getting plenty of proptein through the winter months.
We have got a great abundance of deer and turkey on this property.
We are going to be installing shooting houses for your hunting needs. Of course you may also place your own hunting stands out to hunt out of as well. 
We are going to be installing a great room at the camp site for cooking and eating.
We are going to be putting in a firing range this spring, for target practice or sighting in or checking the sights on your scopes.
We furnish all the insurance.
Most of the property is gated and they are always locked. There are no other people that use any of our roads to or through our property.
The lease price for this property will be $15.00 per acre and that is for the complete year.
For more information or to set up a time to come over and go out to view the property email me at blsoutdoors@yahoo.com  or call me at 
(229) 995-5793.

Thank you,
Bernie


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 1, 2009)

Folks I went and looked at this property today.  WOW is all I can say, if I had the money it wouldn't be up for lease!  Super nice place, big ol' beautiful hardwoods, hardly any pines on the place.  A few peanut fields and the rest is good mature Hardwoods.


----------



## SFLRICK (Feb 1, 2009)

I will E-Mail you shortly as I would love to see the property.
I presently lease land in Stewart and Webster but am always looking for quality land. How close are you to the Stewart/Webster County line on Highway 520?


----------



## mjb971 (Feb 1, 2009)

hello bernie, what part of webster co. is this property in ?


----------



## blsoutdoors (Feb 1, 2009)

The property is located outside of Preston about 3 miles.
Are you familiar with that area?
email me and I will send you over some pictures of some bucks that we have up there and I also have a few maps.
Thanks ,
Bernie
blsoutdoors@yahoo.com


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 3, 2009)

if anyone gets this...I am interested in joining.


----------



## jbandito (Jun 23, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------

